# Larry Tenenbaum- Buildin Around My Franchise Player



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

Everyone should realize that Larry Tenenbaum is building around Chris Bosh in a much bigger way then it seems. Bringing in Babcock as the GM, and then him leaning towards Sam Mitchell has anything to do with it? Those were 2 big supporters of Kevin Garnett in Minesotta. And if Chris Bosh would be able to immitate Garnetts career, Larry Tenenbaum would be very happy, and fans alike.

Sam Mitchell will be a great coach because he will combine his understanding for chris bosh, and that milwuakee type fast break game( i believe) to the raptors.

So now we got a frontcourt, and room for bosh to grow. And hopefully, Mitchell wont ----- out will trust Bosh enough in order to give Vince "a disciplinary rest" every now n then..

So a Decent effecient center, with a more hungry youthful n sharp KG, an ultra-gifted jumpman, jalen rose and and MLE point guard, and a bench that will slowly flourish with pickups,trades, n maybe matt bonner will pull a manu ginobli, we got ourselves a somethin goin on


back 2 the topic. bosh is gonna kill it this year.


As you can probably tell, i am completely zoned out. *packs the next bowl* n if i made no sense in this post, then-- thatll ill know in the morning.

pce.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

the raptors are in a very developmental year, i believe Sam will catalyze this development. VC will aid in this but his presence may only be needed for so long. And yes, Bosh will truly begin tearing it up this season- he and raf will be toughing out points on both ends of the court.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I thought Babcock said he was building around Vince


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hbwoy</b>!
> I thought Babcock said he was building around Vince


Right now we are in a fog. There are clear signals from Vince's mom's comments on radio, to the no comment given by Babs regarding VC's agent asking for a trade after he said clearly, VC has not personally asked for one. And the completely divergent philosophies regarding building a team b/w VC and Babs.

Perhaps Vince will cool off. I do think Babs actually wants to build with Bosh and Vince, but if he can get excellent value somehow, I think Vince is certainly available.


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

the thing is, i think Babcock is doing an excellent job because when u look first glance, it looks like he is building around vince, but when u look deeper... u see hes actually focusing on bosh.

this 1) keeps vince happy. 2) prepares us for the future.


n i think this will become more n more evident as he makes more moves with the roster


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

The fact that Mitchell is also hired, shows that they are going for a character coach. Someone that can light a fire in the player's behinds and also cuddle them at the appriopriate stage. Am really looking forward to this new season.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Carter better straighter his attitude up, and someone from M.L.S.E has to stop Vince's mom getting intoi the business of our org.
She is creating tomany scenes.
I wonder if any player will get fed up her involvement.
Oak sure did, I hope none of the vets we are going to bring in to strenghen our bench get into any situation regarding Carter's mom's involvement.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Straighten up his act, since when has Vince been a problem on the court. Besides the fact that he has his injury problems, he's a very dedicated player on the court


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Vince is dedicated?

What evidence do you see of that?

Dedication to your profession is shown by continual education, training, and improvement in all areas of your craft.

Vince added a nice outside shot in his second season and that is it as far as improvement in his game goes.

Vince rarely plays any D, except in the last few minutes of a close game.

He hasn't developed a 'go-to' move other than those long fadeaway J's which are only good when he is hot. 

His reputation around the league has crumbled and most people consider him soft and whiny.

He doesn't lift weights, he doesn't work on his conditioning (Vince looks more tired than other superstars at the end of games), and he doesn't listen to trainers.

Vince thinks he knows better than John Stockton, Karl Malone, Michael Jordan, and Scottie Pippen who have all worked on their bodies fanatically and had extremely long and healthy careers.

Vince is not dedicated to basketball.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

I am not going to get into a Vince bash session.
But, KO was supposed to get on Vince and that lasted what 10-15 games before he was tuned out. Remember KO yelling at VC to get up off the floor and run back in one of the first games last year. I don't remember him getting that animated toward a player again (at least in public). Will Mitchell stay on VC not to take bad shots? Time will tell.

Vince made comments about getting up for a TNT televised game. He should be up for every GD game given the cost of my Uncle's platinums and VC's bi-weekly cheque.

Vince also keeps saying, "I'm just one of 12 guys". Well I'm sorry, that's great when you win to defer to teammates, but when you are the team's #1 option and Max player, you should welcome more than 1/12th the responsibility for everything.


----------



## KeonBackinTO (May 26, 2003)

Drafting Araujo showed that Babs is building around both. 

He drafted a C to help out Bosh. 
He passed on Iggy/Jackson who could have been VC's replacement. 

Obviously VC is in his long term plans seeing who he drafted.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Yes, the team is building quite nicely around both Vince and Bosh.

VC has been injury free for some time now, he will return in fine form next season. VC should be fine with the team, they're young but they will offensively be the best squad he's played with. Surrounded by young workaholic guys and vets that want to win, I think Vince will regain the heart that we've only seen in flashes during his struggles over the past few years. He really just wants to play for the raptors and win. I think we'll see more improvement than many expect. Don't forget that his mom (as much as we dislike her) and his wife are not negative influences when it comes to basketball, they also want him to be the best playter that he can be. He's got a court in his new house and i'm sure he intends to use it.

We know that Bosh is working his *** off for next season. He's intent on being one of the best power forwards in the east. He's going to anchor our defense and is going to have a lot more confidence to go with his strength. I simply can't wait to see this guy grow as a player in his first season at his true position.

Vince and Bosh is our duo; i expect 40 points per game next between the two of them. And our supporting cast is slowly coming together. I know it's easy to write off Alvin Williams and Lammond Murray but they're capable backups and Donyell Marshall should get votes for 6th man. We have a hole at the point but that should be addressed to some degree in the coming weeks. A point guard in the 2005 draft could really take us over the top but that's a long time off and in the mean time, I think VC and Bosh will have a shot to play us into the post-season.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Lets also remember VC is getting married, his mom's influence isnt going to be as strong anymore, I hope its a woman who actually thinks before she talks


----------

